

Ask HN: How good is the Bootstrapping Design book? - anon121

I saw a posting on the Bootstrapping Design book(http://www.bootstrappingdesign.com/) few weeks on ago on HN and subscribed to their mail list. Now that the book is ready and its beta version is available for purchase for $39, I would like to know if it is worth the money. Also if you can recommend other books on design that is worth looking into. I am not interested in mastering design per se, but at-least develop a minimal level of understanding to help me interact with designers.
======
digitalbanana
This book seems to go on the same principle of bootstrapping design (maybe a
little more in depth?, check the sample chapters as well):
<http://designforhackers.com/>

~~~
ginterUF
The book itself is decent enough but I think it's way too short to justify the
price tag.

------
studiofellow
I'm the author. Sorry I'm late in seeing this! If you happen to check back,
feel free to email me any questions at hello@bootstrappingdesign.com.

I can also point you to reviews and feedback from customers.

